# Moving to Spain from Scotland



## GCH55 (Jun 16, 2021)

We plan to move early next year and wonder if anyone can recommend a Scottish based company or individual to give hands on assistance with the visa application (non lucrative).

Thanks.


----------



## Barriej (Jul 23, 2012)

You don't need one. 
Here is the guidance from the consulate in Edinburgh. You can talk to them if you need to.



http://www.exteriores.gob.es/Consulados/EDIMBURGO/en/Consulado/Documents/NON%20LUCRATIVE%20VISA.pdf



Every thing you need is on the main site including the forms.
At your appointment only you can attend so a firm is just going to sort your paperwork, which you will have supplied to them anyway...

And I doubt there will be a Scottish based firm who have the required knowledge anyway (could be wrong but a Spanish one would make more sense)


----------



## GCH55 (Jun 16, 2021)

Barriej said:


> You don't need one.
> Here is the guidance from the consulate in Edinburgh. You can talk to them if you need to.
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for that. The information may be available in English but the application form itself is only available in Spanish. Also there are other issues such as needing to supply a ‘Certificate of Good Conduct’; I’m not even sure what that is or who in the U.K. could/would supply one.

I’d rather have professional advice and get it right first time around. I’m happy to use a Spanish based adviser if that’s the best option.


----------



## Roland_O (Oct 17, 2016)

I was helped by Inmaculada at Albiñana & Moscardó Abogados in Valencia. She helped us through the permits and to buy a house.

Nice person, speaks English and married to a Scot. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## GCH55 (Jun 16, 2021)

Roland_O said:


> I was helped by Inmaculada at Albiñana & Moscardó Abogados in Valencia. She helped us through the permits and to buy a house.
> 
> Nice person, speaks English and married to a Scot.
> 
> ...


Thanks.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

GCH55 said:


> Thanks for that. The information may be available in English but the application form itself is only available in Spanish. Also there are other issues such as needing to supply a ‘Certificate of Good Conduct’; I’m not even sure what that is or who in the U.K. could/would supply one.
> 
> I’d rather have professional advice and get it right first time around. I’m happy to use a Spanish based adviser if that’s the best option.


The 'certificate of good conduct' is a police criminal record check



https://www.acro.police.uk/Police-Certificates-https://www.acro.police.uk/Police-Certificates-FAQs


----------



## GCH55 (Jun 16, 2021)

xabiaxica said:


> The 'certificate of good conduct' is a police criminal record check
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.acro.police.uk/Police-Certificates-https://www.acro.police.uk/Police-Certificates-FAQs


Thanks. That makes sense and is very helpful.


----------

